# BULLHEADS!!!!



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Friday night 8:30pm-10:30pm Hubbard Lake Swamp. My nephew had a blast!!

Bad news, we left my tackle box at South tube, long shot for sure, but if anyone found it it had hooks, sinkers, pliers, bullhead wire mouth opener, and hat lights. Hope it comes to good use with the new owner


----------



## Duwop (11 mo ago)

Some good eating for sure


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Dont know where your from but use to sip on a bottle of crown and catch 100 s of em on Lk Orion on date night. Never ate em but the bite was endless.When the Crown was empty we d head in for a nite cap! Good Times


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Now you're making me hungry.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Nice mess. Better eating than walleye!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you use for bait?


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Big hook long shaft, hunk big crawler.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice bullheads! From the cold, clean water of Hubbard Lake! Nice work on taking your nephew.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Ol' LT covered 'em the other day:


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Jeeze-us...  Nothing's sacred anymore.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

my method used to be- can or two of dog food with holes punched in it. Set it in about 2/3' of water on shore. give it 24 hrs and then fish it. just a worm at night near the can was smashed over and over as long as you wanted.
Ran out of hooks one night because of the swallowers. all i had was a jig head maybe 1/4 oz, put that on and never had another one swallow it. They just hooked up every time and the lead was outside the mouth. dumb luck on the jig head, but it sure makes it more fun when they dont gut it!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

SJC said:


> Nice mess. Better eating than walleye!


WHAT!?!?!?!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Those bullhead are about the best bait you can get for flatheads!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

jiggin is livin said:


> WHAT!?!?!?!


You ever eat them? I eat a lot of walleye, but they ain't the most flavorful fish. Walleye taste pretty much like whatever you put on them. Good finger food, but kinda gut wad. I get burned out on walleye. Bullhead done right are delicious. Very flavorful, sweet tasty flesh. That's just me, but hey, I'd rather eat fresh red meated salmon than walleye, too. I also like steak better than chicken strips! If I got to eat walleye as often as I get bullhead, maybe I'd like them better!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

-db- said:


> Ol' LT covered 'em the other day:


Doesn’t piketroller usually fish LSC?


----------

